# What's up with Rolando Villazón?



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

After putting his career on hold twice due to health problems and apparently undergoing throat surgery in 2009, it looks like he is preparing a comeback.
Look at his upcoming schedule, as per his official website:

March 01, 2011
*Essen, Philharmonie*
Recital

March 05, 2011
*Stuttgart, Liederhalle*
Recital

March 08, 2011
*Nuernberg, Meistersingerhalle*
Recital

March 11, 2011
*Vienna, Musikverein*
Recital

April 03, 2011
*Barcelona, Gran Teatre de Liceu*
Concert

May 05 & 08 & 11 & 14 & 17 & 21, 2011
*London, ROH*
Werther / Werther

July 04 & 07 & 09, 2011
*Zurich, Opernhaus*
Il re pastore / Alessandro

July 18 & 21 & 24, 2011
*Baden-Baden*
Don Giovanni / Don Ottavio

Concerts in March and April, and then a full blown role - Werther in May, followed by two other operatic roles (maybe less demanding).

I hope for his sake the comeback this time is for good, and with good singing.
We need a tenor like him.

Any fresh news? Annie, do you know anything?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope so, too. He is much too young to retire from the operatic stage. Don Ottavio's role is quite demanding, even if his is the least interesting role. After all, "Dalla sua pace" was composed for an elderly tenor, who thought "Il mio tesoro" too difficult!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I hope so, too. He is much too young to retire from the operatic stage. *Don Ottavio's role is quite demanding, even if his is the least interesting role.* After all, "Dalla sua pace" was composed for an elderly tenor, who thought "Il mio tesoro" too difficult!


Sure but there isn't much stage time so he's got plenty of time to rest his voice.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've found a review from a a recent concert

http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Kultur/Uebersicht/Rolando-Villazon-singt-in-Hannover

I put it through Google translate & it's an OK review


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

I heard that he got booed big time when he appeared recently at La Scala..... of course La Scala has the reputation of booing singers when they don't deserve to be booed but that plus numerous lackluster reviews seem to suggest that Villazón might never be able to sing at the level he did in the past. It's sad that singers who could have become Bel Canto specialists continue to ignore the lessons taught by Di Stefano/Carreras and choose roles that are too big for their voices. Looking at his 2 La Traviata DVDs it should have been obvious on hindsight that Villazón has been singing like Carreras did, forcing the notes out of his lungs, and the end result was going to be the same.



Herkku said:


> He is much too young to retire from the operatic stage.


Callas had to retire at the age of 40; unfortunately no one is "too young" to retire from the operatic stage. It's sad if he can't give us more years of his talent, but what's even more sad is that he wouldn't be the first nor the last to be "too young to retire from the operatic stage." I heard that Kaufmann is going to start singing Siegfried, so he could very well be the next one if he doesn't learn the limits of what he is born to sing.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

scytheavatar said:


> I heard that *Kaufmann is going to start singing Siegfried*, so he could very well be the next one if he doesn't learn the limits of what he is born to sing.


Good grief! Or should I say, for crying out loud! It will ruin his voice. At least Domingo was sensible enough not to try Siegfried, not even Siegmund.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope Rolando Villazon makes a decent comeback. I kind of feel bad for him when I read all the negative/harsh comments on places like youtube. I remember when I first heard his voice, I think it was Una furtiva lagrima, I had heard little opera before and was certain I wouldn't like it but I did. I remember thinking it sounded nothing like opera singing I had heard before.
Even if some people don't agree with his musical career choices I don't think he deserves to be booed.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

scytheavatar said:


> I I heard that Kaufmann is going to start singing Siegfried, so he could very well be the next one if he doesn't learn the limits of what he is born to sing.


It's sad enough about Villazon, but this would be tragic. I'm surprised though, he's always struck me in interviews as an intelligent singer who chooses his roles carefully. Do you know where and when?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

From what Google tells me, Jonas Kaufmann isn't going to sing Siegfried anytime soon. He will, however, sing Siegmund at the Met in 2012.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

karenpat said:


> I hope Rolando Villazon makes a decent comeback. I kind of feel bad for him when I read all the negative/harsh comments on places like youtube. I remember when I first heard his voice, I think it was Una furtiva lagrima, I had heard little opera before and was certain I wouldn't like it but I did. I remember thinking it sounded nothing like opera singing I had heard before.
> Even if some people don't agree with his musical career choices I don't think he deserves to be booed.


I agree. He's one of the most charismatic figures in opera today and his enthusiasm is irresistible. I don't care about things like youtube comments though. I rarely even bother to read them. Youtube is fabulous, but let's face it - a lot of the comments you read there come from fruitcakes who know that they would never be allowed to post their nonsense anywhere else.


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I loved his La Traviata and Manon with the divine Anna. The first got me newly interested in opera at all! And I loved the battle with pillows in Manon!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

He was the best Nemorino, again with Alma's Anna. And he can juggle!

But I was always worried about his tendency to swoop into the first note of an aria, as though he was scared it would run away from him.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Review of Werther

This actually sounds intriguing & I've been looking out for Arturo Chacón-Cruz


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Review of Werther
> 
> This actually sounds intriguing & I've been looking out for Arturo Chacón-Cruz


The journalist mentions that Villazón has had personal problems in addition to his voice problems. I wonder what those are. Did his wife get annoyed with all the pillow fights and long kisses with Anna?


----------

